# Ancient Rylanor



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to model Ancient Rylanor using the Contemptor model, but so far I've found two pieces of info that points to him using different weapons. The first is the picture in my avatar of him using a twin linked heavy bolter, the second during _Fulgrim_ where it stats he tears a laeran apart with his two fists.

So with the introduction of the new rules, I'm unsure which way to go. Give him the two fists and possibly get a Mortis with twin Kheres assault cannons to make up for his lack of ranged, or is a duel fist contemptor not worth it now since I've read they possibly don't do 2D6 armour penetration? Also do contemptors have hull points?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Rylanor#.T-Yc_pFQS7J

Picture has him using a TL-heavy bolter and a fist... but that's not exactly solid. I can't remember him actually being described fighting in Fulgrim, certainly can't remember what it says he's armed with.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's pretty early on during the initial stages of the war with the Laeran, he gets hit by a bright green beam and the commander winces but then sees Rylanor shrug it off before using his underslung weapons and then tearing a Laeran in half with his fists, it definitely says the plural of fist though, which is why I thought he was using two DCCW at the time.

I've just gone through it again just to confirm.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is where he appears on page 92

"Heavy footfalls pounded through the battle and Julius saw Ancient Rylanor smash through a wall of coral that had served as a barricade to a group of Laer warriors armed with a high powered energy weapon. A lance of green energy speared into the Dreadnought's sarcophagus and julius cried out as he saw the damage but the mighty war machine shrugged off the impact. _Rylanor picked up the nearest Laer warrior and broke it in two in his monstrous fists as gouts of yellow fire from his underslung weapon burned them from their cover._"

To me that implies he has two power fists with at least one underslung flamer.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Two DCCW's anyway. 'Fists' is probably a reference to the fact that the original Contemptor's DCCW's looked like hands, much as they do on the FW models and on the Venerable Dreadnought.

Alice


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

He's a dreadnought, he'll use whatever is useful for the situation..


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Two DDCW's anyway. 'Fists' is probably a reference to the fact that the original Contemptor's DDCW's looked like hands, much as they do on the FW models and on the Venerable Dreadnought.
> 
> Alice


Yeahs that's what I was thinking.



redmapa said:


> He's a dreadnought, he'll use whatever is useful for the situation..


Yeah I know but I don't want to be spending loads on getting every single weapon and the heavy bolter is a bit of a waste compared to other weapons.

I'm thinking of going with thw two DCCWs but they only come with graviton guns and plasma blasters but I'm not sure I want them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The internal fist weapon is so small you really don't see it, plus a graviton gun kinda just looks like an ancient flamer don't worry about that


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doh I was looking at the claw variation not realising the fist variation which actually comes with a storm bolter and flamer


----------



## Thecrash20 (May 13, 2012)

edit: nevermind


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Except Rylanor wasn't a traitor, and was never a Noise Marine...


----------



## Thecrash20 (May 13, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Except Rylanor wasn't a traitor, and was never a Noise Marine...


Meh, your right well OP forget what i said.

This looks more right: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ghts/CONTEMPTOR_PATTERN_DREADNOUGHT_BODY.html

Its not perfect but looks like the closest you can get.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Now I just read in Galaxy in Flames that Rylanor has an assault cannon.

"Rylanor Emerged into the dome behind Lucius, his assault cannon smoking and the chisel like grips of his power fist thick with blood."


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

From all evidence he seems to switch out as the situation dictates.
Given that you are free to arm him as you see fit.

Alice


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Or you could have multiple dreadnoughts as Rylanor. Just armed differently or magnetize the arms on the one dreadnought so you can switch them out with other loadouts.


----------

